# any last minute tips?



## sharon_gurney (Jan 27, 2010)

Hi

Its mine and Rex's first ever show this Sat, I think ive got everything, all my white stuff, all paperwork in order, route planned etc etc etc...

Has anyone got any last min tips any major no no`s anything I should or shouldnt do, would hate to land up in the naughty corner on my first time out.

Im getting excited and nervous now:scared::yikes::smilewinkgrin:

thanks guys


----------



## Dozymoo (Feb 26, 2009)

Just try to have fun!
Have you ever been to a show before, just as a visitor?

The best thing to do, when you are queueing up before vetting in, is to tell one of the organisers that it is your first time showing. They'll be able to talk you through what to do!

*Little tips from me though:*

1 ) The open classes are judged when everyone is out of the hall, but the judges continue with the side classes after they let everyone back in the room. Don't talk to the judge while they are judging your cat!  Once judging is over and all the results are out, you can go ahead and ask them any questions you might have had.

2 ) Don't touch anyone else's cat unless you have checked it is ok with the owner first.

3 ) Try to keep your cats water bowl at the back of the pen

4 ) Wait until the announcer officially declares the show closed on the tannoy before packing your cat up and leaving.

5 ) And don't get offended by people being rude or short with you! Most of the people at shows are great and love a good old chat. But there are one or two who are very competative and stand-offish. I thought I had done something to upset them the first time I experienced that! But now I find it hilarious!  Cat shows are GREAT for people watching (one of my favourite sports )

Let us know how you get on xx


----------



## sharon_gurney (Jan 27, 2010)

I went a few weeks ago just to have a look around at Preston show. I know what you mean about people watching...boy there was some characters about

Just hoping for a good day on Sat and to come away with a rosette would be fantastic.

Think Rex must be getting excited now as he is shooting up and down the stairs like a looney at the moment....oh well all this exercise helps to keep him fit as a fiddle


----------



## Donskie (Feb 2, 2011)

I'll be at show saturday, hoping to arrive at around 8.30 ish. I'll be more than happy to help you on the day. Will PM you my details later.


----------



## sharon_gurney (Jan 27, 2010)

Thanks Donski that would be great


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

remember.. at 10.00am before you leave for the open judging.. remove all items from the pen except litter, blanket and water.


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Hi Sharon, just enjoy the day, try not to worry too much as the cat will sence it, and once all the judging is over for the day if you want to know what the judge thought of your cat then ask them , they are all willing to have a chat once the judging is over for the day. just relax and enjoy the whole day and dont forget some pics for us to see, , at the end of Sat you will ask yourself what the heck you were worried about and you will be wishing your next show was almost here. good luck at the show, best wishes...........Chris


----------



## BSH (Jul 28, 2010)

Dozymoo said:


> Just try to have fun!
> And don't get offended by people being rude or short with you! Most of the people at shows are great and love a good old chat. But there are one or two who are very competative and stand-offish. I thought I had done something to upset them the first time I experienced that! But now I find it hilarious!  Cat shows are GREAT for people watching (one of my favourite sports )


:smilewinkgrin:

This made me chuckle as it is sooooo true. Nearly everyone I have met at cat shows has been wonderful, welcoming & supportive but one or two individuals are *ahem* "interesting" characters to say the least :tongue_smilie:


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

As already stated you will get them at every show you go too, where theres always one or two that walk around with their tits sticking out saying " look at me " lol thankfully they are few and far between and most people ive met at shows are brilliant and always more than willing to help some one new. just enjoy your day and let us know what you think, best wishes for the w/end.........Chris.


----------



## sharon_gurney (Jan 27, 2010)

raggs said:


> As already stated you will get them at every show you go too, where theres always one or two that walk around with their tits sticking out saying " look at me " lol thankfully they are few and far between and most people ive met at shows are brilliant and always more than willing to help some one new. just enjoy your day and let us know what you think, best wishes for the w/end.........Chris.


Omg i laughed so much at your comment....anyone sticks their tits im my direction dont worry I can certainly intimidate with my ample pair!!!!:w00t:


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

:lol::lol::lol::lol:......Im pleased you got a laugh out of it , again good luck...........Chris.


----------



## poshmog (Mar 2, 2009)

Good Luck ,enjoy your day ,and whatever happens you are taking home the best cat .


----------



## BAM (Apr 8, 2011)

I'm not a breeder and don't attend shows so not going to offer anything useful but dreadfully curious by your post... what is 'white stuff'?


----------



## sharon_gurney (Jan 27, 2010)

BAM said:


> I'm not a breeder and don't attend shows so not going to offer anything useful but dreadfully curious by your post... what is 'white stuff'?


So cats are not easily identifiable by the items in their pen everyone has the same things ie

white litter tray, white bowls and white blanket,

sorry white stuff.... not very exciting


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Wishing you and Rex the best of luck :thumbup:


----------

